# How many owners are hairdressers poll?



## rocky99 (May 28, 2009)

Just a thought, as anyone I say to that I'm thinking of getting one immediately says that, and surely you can't all be. I'm guessing this topics been discussed before many a time, and its not going to put me off getting one, so i thought I'd start a poll.


----------



## qooqiiu (Oct 12, 2007)

rocky99 said:


> I'm guessing this topics been discussed before many a time.


Just a few


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

I'm a hairdresser, shirtlifter, uphill gardener and a kidney wiper and I drive a TT.

What of it big boy? Wanna split a ring? :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:

God this stuff gets tiresome...


----------



## T3RBO (Dec 9, 2003)

rustyintegrale said:


> I'm a hairdresser, shirtlifter, uphill gardener and a kidney wiper and I drive a TT.
> 
> What of it big boy? Wanna split a ring? :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> God this stuff gets tiresome...


I thought it, you said it :lol:

Actually I was married to a hairdresser but that in no way influenced my decision to get my first TT back in 2003, working next door to Audi did that


----------



## rocky99 (May 28, 2009)

I know guys, sorry but I just thought as there was no poll set up (that I could find) I'd get one going.
And if anyone was getting snide remarks about being a TT owner and wanted to use facts, here they are 
This is not a digg at hairdressers, just a bit of fun.


----------



## Bucks85th (Apr 27, 2009)

Well I shave my own head with a set of Wal clippers so I guess that makes me a hairdresser of sorts.

Say that to my face mind you and I'll shave yer eyebrows off. That'll learn ya!


----------



## southTT (Feb 5, 2008)

Let me cut your hair. Bored by this shit.
all the best, 
jon


----------

